# This site is garbage



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

For some stupid reasen I can make only one reply a day that sucks


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Jim McElroy said:


> For some stupid reasen I can make only one reply a day that sucks


You have limited privileges until you reach a certain post count. Check out the new member section it might help you understand a little about things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

That is annoying when u try talking about something and u have to wait till next day


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Maybe you should stop complaining and look into past conversations before being upset.


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

Never said I was smart an never seen anything about post and really don't care about people seeing me complaining I pretty sure site would be used alot more if new users could make more than one post a day definitely if they were trying to tell or get info I am a fisherman just like most on this site but I am seeing a lot of people lieing and giving disinformation and people running mouth so that's how I feel now how many post does a person have to make


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Jim McElroy said:


> Never said I was smart an never seen anything about post and really don't care about people seeing me complaining I pretty sure site would be used alot more if new users could make more than one post a day definitely if they were trying to tell or get info I am a fisherman just like most on this site but I am seeing a lot of people lieing and giving disinformation and people running mouth so that's how I feel now how many post does a person have to make


Your posting here just fine have you tried to reply elsewhere or post anywhere else? You won’t be able to post in the market place for like 10 post. 

Also it’s a fishing site fisherman lie & typically there’s an 80% chance any bite you see online is 3 days old before posted an already over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

bobberbucket said:


> Your posting here just fine have you tried to reply elsewhere or post anywhere else? You won’t be able to post in the market place for like 10 post.
> 
> Also it’s a fishing site fisherman lie & typically there’s an 80% chance any bite you see online is 3 days old before posted an already over.
> 
> ...


It's lett


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

It's letting me here just when I am messaging a single person Gus's I just need to figure out site


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

Somebody ask me questions and I have to wait till next day to answer any fisherman would be upset about that am I wrong


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Jim McElroy said:


> Somebody ask me questions and I have to wait till next day to answer any fisherman would be upset about that am I wrong


New Users > START HERE!
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ink_source=app[/URL]"]New Users > START HERE!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Well that link didn’t work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

Well at least we got ice this year that's a plus Even lhought bite was slow


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks for trying to help I will fiqure out


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

New OGF Members


New to OGF? Introduce yourself here!




www.ohiogamefishing.com


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Jim McElroy said:


> Thanks for trying to help I will fiqure out


No problem, that link I just posted will take to to the new member area there should be an explanation of navigation an minimal posting requirements for full privileges. 

Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

I wish people would learn how to use punctuation.


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

billorp said:


> I wish people would learn how to use punctuation.


Yes. This site has a built in spell checker too.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Somebody trollin' with some stinkbait....


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

You will never make everyone happy, LOL


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

A better approach might help. Rather than starting out with the statement “This site is garbage”, you could ask for some help on learning how to navigate the site and probably get all the help that you need.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

GD millennials and there instant gratification!!! Haha


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

He' posting here just fine.
New members cannot post in the marketplace until they have 10 posts.
Recently added to fight scammers, they can only use PM once a day until over ten posts.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

This great site was set up many years ago and there were rules/TERMS OF SERVICE (TOS) wisely set in place in which you agreed to when you became a member.
Those TOS's get updated from time to time by staff as needed.
Surely you read those TOS's you agreed to prior to becoming a member?
If you didn't...it may be wise for you to do so before you have future issues here.

WELCOME to the greatest outdoors site on the net.
Looking forward to your future input.


----------



## Jim McElroy (Mar 15, 2021)

fastwater said:


> This great site was set up many years ago and there were rules/TERMS OF SERVICE (TOS) wisely set in place in which you agreed to when you became a member.
> Those TOS's get updated from time to time by staff as needed.
> Surely you read those TOS's you agreed to prior to becoming a member?
> If you didn't...it may be wise for you to do so before you have future issues here.
> ...


Like I said in early we post I'm not the smartest fisherman in Ohio so let's leave this post behind us and talk fishing I fished below dam Milton this past weekend did well early with shad rap num 5 cought four fish they shut down around 930 fished west side up from island how is that for a post guys catching perch off high wall gold hook crawler and split shot cast drag slow


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sounds good!
Am locking this thread as I assure you there is nothing positive that has...or will come from it.
If after you have read the TOS's and having further issues...please feel free to PM a member of staff for assistance rather than opening thread trashing site.
Too, please feel free to open up other fishing/hunting related threads.
Thanks...


----------

